
Task Automation in Vanilla JavaScript - thomasCodes
https://medium.com/swlh/how-to-automate-clicks-using-javascript-4855f0f42b60
======
moxylush
Here is a script that automates your automation:

[https://gist.github.com/neodigm/53bcad834a62b442dfca6694cacc...](https://gist.github.com/neodigm/53bcad834a62b442dfca6694cacc79a4)

